# Linkin Park - Cover



## Shelung (1. November 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe heute durch zufall diesen Cover gesehen den Chester auf dem itunes Festival vorgeführt hat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r2tditgXIw

Also ich finde ihn sehr gut. Nunja er kann auch abnormal gut singen.


Aber das ist mir schon öfters der Gedanken gekommen warum sing nie und ich meine NIE in dingen wie The Voice, x factor usw rock Bands?
Immer nur pop nie Rock. So ein Typ der mal richtig abrockt währe doch cool.

Aber es geht ja auch anders wie diese junge Dame z.b.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zStB5nGwwlk&feature=related


----------



## Knallfix (7. November 2012)

Jaja ... das ist DER Beweis für die "neuen" LP *fg

Weil früher, als alles besser war, wurden ja noch andere Sachen gecovert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsS_cxv33R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

